# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Здоровый образ жизни >  Как уравновесить вата-дошу, которая возбуждается при частых переездах

## Nila-vasana d.d.

Харе Кришна!

Может кто-то подскажет, как уравновесить вата-дошу, которая возбуждается при частых переездах (раз в несколько дней, а то и каждый день - это группа санкиртаны). На диету и распорядок дня сильно повлиять не удастся, а может какое-то масло нужно использовать или что-то ещё... Преданный, который с этой проблемой столкнулся, по конституции вата-питта.


Спасибо!  :namaste:

----------


## Анатоль

Простите, а в чём возбуждение ощущается, в какой форме?

----------


## Nila-vasana d.d.

В сухости, например

----------


## Анатоль

> Харе Кришна!
> Преданный, который с этой проблемой столкнулся, по конституции вата-питта.


Ещё несколько уточнений :
Он мужского пола?
Гороскоп?
Семейное положение?
Место жительства?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Харе Кришна!
> 
> Может кто-то подскажет, как уравновесить вата-дошу, которая возбуждается при частых переездах (раз в несколько дней, а то и каждый день - это группа санкиртаны). На диету и распорядок дня сильно повлиять не удастся, а может какое-то масло нужно использовать или что-то ещё... Преданный, который с этой проблемой столкнулся, по конституции вата-питта.
> Спасибо!


Странно, что преданный знает свою конституцию, но не знает, как уравновесить вата-дошу. 
Вообще-то повар санкиртаны должен уметь готовить так, чтобы преданные были довольны и спокойны. 
Так что на диету все-таки придется повлиять, попросив повара поизучать науку приготовления пищи по дошам и по погоде. 

В самом общем приближении для уравновешивания вата-доши: 

Пища должна быть горячей, маслянистой, особенно в погоду сухую, ветреную и зимой морозную. 
Нельзя вкушать прасад хрустящий, сухой, холодный. 

Пить в течение дня достаточно жидкости, лучше в теплом и горячем виде, до 2-2,5 л в день. Иногда даже это это сразу помогает, просто элементарно восполнять воду.

----------


## Анатоль

> Странно, что преданный знает свою конституцию, но не знает, как уравновесить вата-дошу.


Там всё несколько сложнее, он грихастха а спрашивает получается жена и значит их надо рассматривать совместно по принципу кто кого стимулирует-подавляет.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

А что, вам матаджи лично ответила? 

Nila-vasana d.d.
Уточните, пожалуйста, вы для супруга об этом спрашиваете, или просто вас попросили узнать на форуме, бывает, например, спросить больше не у кого? 

К счастью, приемы Аюрведы общеприменимы и помогают сразу, особенно в простых случаях. 
И особенно на санкиртане.

----------


## baladasa

нашел в нете:
Сухость кожи может быть вызвана несколькими причинами. Это бывает при недостатке выделений сальных желез, недостаточном потоотделении, при избытке горячей и острой питты или из-за чрезмерного количества ваты. Внешне на кожу могут оказывать неблагоприятное воздействие солнце, ветер, горячий сухой воздух, частое мытье, пользование мылом, попадание на кожу жидкости для мытья посуды и т. д.
Увлажняющий крем — не всегда решение проблемы. Многие люди для устранения сухости кожи используют увлажняющие крем. Но обычно сухость кожи вызвана внутренними, а не внешними причинами. Поэтому простое применение увлажняющего крема в действительности проблемы не решает.
Как правило, увлажняющие кремы дают лишь временный эффект. Они стимулируют секрецию сальных желез, и кожа в течение какого-то времени выглядит мягкой и влажной. Но в конце концов железы устают и истощаются, в результате чего кожа становится еще суше. Вы добьетесь гораздо большего успеха, если будете лечить сухость как снаружи, с помощью натуральных масел, так и изнутри, например «смазывая» прямую кишку с помощью масляных клизм.
Вот несколько эффективных домашних средств, позволяющих поддерживать кожу гладкой и здоровой.
Применение масел. В некоторых случаях все, что нужно для устранения сухости кожи, — это нанести на нее немного масла. Если в вашей конституции преобладает вата, используйте кунжутное масло, при питта-конституции подойдет подсолнечное или кокосовое, а при капха-конституции — кукурузное.
Однако, вероятнее всего, одного лишь нанесения масла на кожу будет недостаточно. Чтобы изнутри воздействовать на сухость кожи, следует регулярно «смазывать» толстую кишку с помощью масляной клизмы (басти).
Басти. Масляную клизму следует выполнять в таком порядке:
Шаг 1: Начните с очистительной клизмы. Регулярно, утром или вечером, делайте клизму с водой. После того как кишечник хорошо опорожнится, подождите один час и приступайте к следующему шагу.
Шаг 2: Возьмите чашку кунжутного, подсолнечного или кукурузного масла, в соответствии с вашей конституцией, и, используя резиновую грушу или шприц, введите масло в задний проход. Попытайтесь удержать его в себе от 5 до 10 минут. Если масло подтекает наружу, не беспокойтесь, это нормально. (Более полные рекомендации см. в Приложении 3.)
Применение масляных клизм сделает вашу кожу мягкой, нежной и красивой. Толстая кишка играет важную роль в процессе усвоения питательных веществ. Масло клизмы всасывается в толстой кишке, усваивается организмом и как бы смазывает кожу изнутри.
Наиболее эффективных результатов вы достигнете, если будете делать клизмы согласно такому графику:
первая неделя — ежедневно
вторая неделя — раз в два дня
третья неделя — раз в три дня
четвертая неделя — один раз

----------


## oksana

Спасибо большое за подробное объяснение. У меня также и вопрос по вата. Как наладить регулярное опорожнение кишечника... и желательно чтобы это было после пробуждения ото сна..

----------


## Анатоль

> Спасибо большое за подробное объяснение. У меня также и вопрос по вата. Как наладить регулярное опорожнение кишечника... и желательно чтобы это было после пробуждения ото сна..


А вы в каких условия живёте, и какое основное питание?
Упрощённо - салаты с увеличенным содержанием понравившегося на вкус масла - растительное или топлёное не столь важно, организм должен подсказать дозу, в нагрузку к основному рациону должны иправить этот косяк.
Пророщенная пшеница через мясорубку с мёдом по утрам делает приличный и лёгкий стул )).
Ещё может быть когда всё время на ногах, прохладно и нервно вокруг = нужно больше сидеть в тепле и спокойной обстановке, а уж организм всё сделает сам, главное не мешать.

----------


## SlavaSG

у меня вата на сыроедении с стулом нет проблем, как проснулся так сразу, даже не полежишь, работает как часы  :biggrin1:

----------


## Nila-vasana d.d.

> Странно, что преданный знает свою конституцию, но не знает, как уравновесить вата-дошу. 
> Вообще-то повар санкиртаны должен уметь готовить так, чтобы преданные были довольны и спокойны. 
> Так что на диету все-таки придется повлиять, попросив повара поизучать науку приготовления пищи по дошам и по погоде. 
> 
> В самом общем приближении для уравновешивания вата-доши: 
> 
> Пища должна быть горячей, маслянистой, особенно в погоду сухую, ветреную и зимой морозную. 
> Нельзя вкушать прасад хрустящий, сухой, холодный. 
> 
> Пить в течение дня достаточно жидкости, лучше в теплом и горячем виде, до 2-2,5 л в день. Иногда даже это это сразу помогает, просто элементарно восполнять воду.


Я может немного непонятно написала - в обычных условиях с ватой ещё можно справиться, а вот когда постоянно на чемоданах, в служении - тут нужны какие-то быстрые меры...
Тем более, что не один повар готовит. То в храм заежают, то ещё куда...
Да и группа не маленькая, а готовят сразу на всех - выходит такой "усреднённый вариант", это же не дома.
А так спасибо за совет!

----------


## Nila-vasana d.d.

> Nila-vasana d.d.
> Уточните, пожалуйста, вы для супруга об этом спрашиваете, или просто вас попросили узнать на форуме, бывает, например, спросить больше не у кого? 
> 
> К счастью, приемы Аюрведы общеприменимы и помогают сразу, особенно в простых случаях. 
> И особенно на санкиртане.


Да, для прабху спрашиваю.

----------


## Nila-vasana d.d.

> ...


Спасибо, только это не для мобильных обстоятельств  :smilies:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> когда постоянно на чемоданах, в служении - тут нужны какие-то быстрые меры...
> Тем более, что не один повар готовит. То в храм заежают, то ещё куда...
> Да и группа не маленькая, а готовят сразу на всех


Надо пить в течение дня достаточно жидкости вне прасада, иметь свою бутылку воды или термос и не игнорировать жажду в течение дня. Считается, если жажда почувствовалась - это уже поздно, поэтому надо пить достаточно заранее  или понемногу, чтобы жажды не было вообще. Добавлять к готовому прасаду масло. Для уравновешивания вата-доши лучше всего кунжутное, по 1-2 ст. л кунжута или масла из него в день, не больше, так как кунжут хорошо увеличивает капху. Хорошо и простое растительное, и гхи, с гхи можно делать и массаж стоп. И если все время разные повара, то неплохо бы иметь с собой что-то неизменное из вкусов, гармонизирущее, м.б. чьяван-праш, трифалу или свежий имбирь.

----------


## Nila-vasana d.d.

> Надо пить в течение дня достаточно жидкости вне прасада, иметь свою бутылку воды или термос и не игнорировать жажду в течение дня. Считается, если жажда почувствовалась - это уже поздно, поэтому надо пить достаточно заранее  или понемногу, чтобы жажды не было вообще. Добавлять к готовому прасаду масло. Для уравновешивания вата-доши лучше всего кунжутное, по 1-2 ст. л кунжута или масла из него в день, не больше, так как кунжут хорошо увеличивает капху. Хорошо и простое растительное, и гхи, с гхи можно делать и массаж стоп. И если все время разные повара, то неплохо бы иметь с собой что-то неизменное из вкусов, гармонизирущее, м.б. чьяван-праш, трифалу или свежий имбирь.


Спасибо вам, матаджи, большое! Воду пьём исправно, поэтому были нужны и другие меры. Будем тогда с маслом и прочим пробовать.

----------


## Lalit Mohan das

> Спасибо вам, матаджи, большое! Воду пьём исправно, поэтому были нужны и другие меры. Будем тогда с маслом и прочим пробовать.


пусть повар ему выдаёт за каждым обедом чищеную морковку нормальных размеров. и со столовой ложечкой любимого масла пусть её тщательно-тщательно пережевывая съедает. через неделю запас вит.А восстановится (если не нарушено всасывание), и будет несколько лучше. 
зы. масло лучше неочищенное и холодного отжима. или коровье. помню, знакомый брахмачари всё-время с собой возил железную баночку с гхи и за каждым обедом приправлял прасадам.

----------


## Nila-vasana d.d.

> пусть повар ему выдаёт за каждым обедом чищеную морковку нормальных размеров. и со столовой ложечкой любимого масла пусть её тщательно-тщательно пережевывая съедает. через неделю запас вит.А восстановится (если не нарушено всасывание), и будет несколько лучше. 
> зы. масло лучше неочищенное и холодного отжима. или коровье. помню, знакомый брахмачари всё-время с собой возил железную баночку с гхи и за каждым обедом приправлял прасадам.


Спасибо за совет! Попробуем практиковать.

----------


## Лена

как что-то можно уравновесить, если постоянно возбуждаете ?
надо смириться и не зацикливаться на своей вате
постепенно привыкнете к чемоданной жизни, а если нет, то выбирайте здоровье и другое служение

----------


## Nila-vasana d.d.

> как что-то можно уравновесить, если постоянно возбуждаете ?
> надо смириться и не зацикливаться на своей вате
> постепенно привыкнете к чемоданной жизни, а если нет, то выбирайте здоровье и другое служение


Я не говорила, что постоянно - это сейчас такой период и для него нужны дополнительные меры.
И не циклимся тоже  :smilies:  просто нужна поддержка телу, чтобы лучше предавалось  :mig:

----------


## Alexej

Ежедневная абхьянга (умащение маслом) по утрам, если возможно. Эффективно редуцирует избыток вата доши, действия хватает на сутки.

----------


## oksana

> А вы в каких условия живёте, и какое основное питан.


живу в Италии...Сардения. питание -легкий завтрак...мюсли йогурт и обед очень плотный.... а ужина почти нет или фрукты....  а про масло- оливковое можно или оно тяжелое?

----------


## Анатоль

> живу в Италии...Сардения. питание -легкий завтрак...мюсли йогурт и обед очень плотный.... а ужина почти нет или фрукты....  а про масло- оливковое можно или оно тяжелое?


Что вы там делаете )?
После 36 жизнь немного усложняется, нет быстрого самовостановления как в молодости (, прана есть, её хватает но она уже в основном не врождённая а приобретённая. врождённого осталось... для того чтобы поэкономить.
Добавим что радиус в 300 км от места где человек родился считается стимулирующим, а продукты этой зоны легко усваиваются.
У Вас вата, чуждое окружение и питание, возраст.
Масло, если приятно для организма, будет стимулировать  решение вашей проблемы, но получается что проблема в другом – отсутствие вас там где родился там и пригодился. А выше вами написанное это так… цветочки.

----------


## Лена

> У Вас вата, чуждое окружение и питание, возраст.


как я поняла, при таком сочетании долго не протянешь и не об опорожнении кишечника надо думать ?

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> питание -легкий завтрак...мюсли йогурт


А мюсли из чего? Не знаю как это согласуется с Аюрведой, но у меня овсяные хлопья вату выбивали конкретно, в итоге просто от них отказался.

----------


## Alexej

> питание -легкий завтрак...мюсли йогурт


Неразбавленный йогурт - совсем не лёгкий завтрак! Особенно охлаждённый и с разными сладкими добавками. По своей природе йогурт соответствует качествам капха доши - тяжёлый и холодный, трудно переваривается, легко даёт Аму. Активно пропагандируемое мнение о принадлежности йогурта к "здоровому диетическому питанию" - одно из заблуждений современной медицины. При капха - состояниях (нп., повышение веса) противопоказан. При повышенной вата доше - также не очень подходит  из - за качества холода, лучше  предпочестъ неохлаждённый разбавленный йогурт со специями (в виде ласси) в умеренных количествах.

----------


## Alexej

> А мюсли из чего? Не знаю как это согласуется с Аюрведой, но у меня овсяные хлопья вату выбивали конкретно.


Все "сухие завтраки" - мюсли, хлопья, чипсы, хлебцы... повышают вату из - за присущих им качеств сухости и лёгкости. 
Сам по себе овёс снижает вату -  но только приготовленный, после тепловой обработки.

----------


## Анатоль

> как я поняла, при таком сочетании долго не протянешь и не об опорожнении кишечника надо думать ?


Я бы сказал при таком сочетании нагрузка на организм больше ).
Интересно конечно сколько чукча на экваторе в Африке протянет, или наоборот африканец в тундре, вооруженные аюрведическими знаниями )) - утрирую.

----------


## Лена

> Я бы сказал при таком сочетании нагрузка на организм больше ).
> Интересно конечно сколько чукча на экваторе в Африке протянет, или наоборот африканец в тундре, вооруженные аюрведическими знаниями )) - утрирую.


а вдруг Оксана из Эгипта ?

----------


## Анатоль

> а вдруг Оксана из Эгипта ?





> живу в Италии...Сардения.


))
Кстати у меня дед из Болгарии, так что возможно мы с вами дальние родственники.

----------


## Светлана )

Мне очень помог подбор диеты по аюрведе. 
Это можно сделать по интернету:  http://torsunov.ru/center/methods/diet.html

----------


## Лена

> ))
> Кстати у меня дед из Болгарии, так что возможно мы с вами дальние родственники.


в свое время на форуме была Оксана из Египта, затем она пропала
зато появилась Оксана из Италии и я подумала, что опять она  :smilies:  условия жизни в Египте ведь ближе к Италии ? климат, питание?  потому я и упомянула  :smilies: 
Оксана , вы раньше жили в Египте ???

----------


## Nila-vasana d.d.

> Ежедневная абхьянга (умащение маслом) по утрам, если возможно. Эффективно редуцирует избыток вата доши, действия хватает на сутки.


Alexej, а если перед сном делать? Эффект тот же?

----------


## Alexej

Эффект - то, может, и тот же, а день - то уже прошёл! Эта процедура наряду с другими (опорожнение кишечника, омовение, чистка языка и зубов...) рекомендуется к выполению именно в утреннее время (после пробуждения) для наилучшей подготовки к предстоящему дню, чтобы он прошёл как надо :good: , наиболее качественно и эффективно, спокойно и счастливо. Это так же, как и йога, джапа или выполнение асан. Рояль настраивают перед игрой! Промасливание с утра, до начала активных действий, редуцирует вата дошу уже заранее, профилактически, на весь оставшийся день, что, конечно, благоприятнее по сравнению с выполнением этой же процедуры "задним числом". Потом, опять же, масло всасывается через кожу и, следовательно, должно бытъ переварено и усвоено, что на ночь совсем ни к чему. 
Тем не менее, если утром нет действительно совсем никаких возможностей, вечерний вариант также приемлем, чтобы успокоиться после напряжённого дня и спокойно поспатъ. При высокой вате масло всегда хорошо :smilies: . Но всегда лучше любой дисбаланс предотвратить, чем его потом устранятъ.  Утренняя абхьянга много времени не займёт (около 15 - 20 минут, можно и больше; минимально достаточное для всасывания масла время составляет 7 минут)  и быстро войдёт в привычку. Нужно просто попробовать  :smilies: .  По своему опыту скажу -  превосходит все ожидания :good: . Правда- правда!  :smilies:  Дальнейшие (значительно более подробные и серьёзные) разъяснения  Вы сможете найти в  посвящённой данному вопросу аудиолекции  Говардхан дхари прабху ( "Абхьянга - масляные втирания..." от 24.11.2008) на его сайте в разделе "Аудиолекции": http://ayurveda.kz/?page_id=1033 . Настоятельно рекомендую, не пожалейте времени послушать! Классическая аюрведа.

----------


## Alexej

> Интересно конечно сколько чукча на экваторе в Африке протянет, или наоборот африканец в тундре, вооруженные аюрведическими знаниями )) - утрирую.


Африканец в тундре протянет, конечно, недолго. Как и у себя на родине (средняя продолжительностъ жизни мужчины в некоторых странах Африки ниже 50 лет). Но уже начиная со Скандинавии - значительно дольше (аналогичный показатель стремится к 80 годам), чем по месту рождения, вне зависимости от вооружённости какими - либо знаниями  :smilies:  Решает общая благоприятность  среды обитания со всеми её компонентами - качество жизни, обеспеченность, социальная защищённость, ценность человека, доступностъ медицинской помощи, климат, экология, питание... Это очень индивидуально.
Пожалуйста, не пугайте людей столь, очень мягко выражаясь, необоснованными и спекулятивными утверждениями про жизнь в Италии  как причину дисфункции кишечника. А то вдруг матаджи обратно соберётся?  :smilies:  Выноситъ безапелляционные "приговоры"  по интернету легко... Уверены в диагнозе? Это не пустые слова, а большая ответственность, за этим жизнь человека стоит. Нельзя же так...

----------


## Alexej

Да, кстати! Подробную и действительно достоверную информацию  на тему, где кому жить лучше, вновь можно найти в посвящённой данному вопросу аудиолекции Говардхан дхари прабху ( "Типы местности..." от 06.10.2008) на его сайте в разделе "Аудиолекции": http://ayurveda.kz/?page_id=1033  :smilies:

----------


## Лена

а масло какое лучше ? кунжутное или горчичное ? и как понять качественное ли масло ? и можно ли принимать душ после промасливания ?

----------


## Лена

> А то вдруг матаджи обратно соберётся?  ..


а матаджи Оксана опять пропала, может вернулась в Египет  :smilies:

----------


## Alexej

> а масло какое лучше ? кунжутное или горчичное ? и как понять качественное ли масло ? и можно ли принимать душ после промасливания ?


 В лекции по приведенной выше ссылке всё это разобрано предельно подробно.
Масло лучше кунжутное.

----------


## Nila-vasana d.d.

> Эффект - то, может, и тот же, а день - то уже прошёл!..


Спасибо вам, Алексей прабху, за подробный ответ! Я уже слышала, что масло надо перед утренним омовением использовать, да как-то не было сильной мотивации...  :smilies:  Кстати, именно с этой лекции использование масла и повелось, да потом только на вечер перешло... Утром всегда времени не хватает, стараешься максимально духовные обязанности выполнить... Теперь всё же постараемся утром.
Осталось только придумать занятие на время, пока масло впитывается.  :smilies:  И за ссылку спасибо, мне как-то именно эта одна лекция попалась, а тут много всего...  :namaste:

----------


## Анатоль

> Пожалуйста, не пугайте людей столь, очень мягко выражаясь, необоснованными и спекулятивными утверждениями про жизнь в Италии  как причину дисфункции кишечника. А то вдруг матаджи обратно соберётся?  Выноситъ безапелляционные "приговоры"  по интернету легко... Уверены в диагнозе? Это не пустые слова, а большая ответственность, за этим жизнь человека стоит. Нельзя же так...


Раньше в Китае на домах врачей вывешивали фонари. Чем больше умерло от лечения этого врача, тем больше фонарей висело.
У одного доктора не было ни одного фонаря, и нуждающиеся в медицинской  помощи подумали что доктор самый лучший вокруге, что он им точно поможет.
Оказалось он только начал свою практику )).

Медицина это иллюзия, так… для небольших отклонений, которые и сам болящий элементарно не прибегая ни к каким процедурам и чужой помощи вылечит ). Об этом в личке, даме создавшей тему, было кратко освещено.
Могу ещё добавить, что не углубляясь ни в какие философии и религии, – имя Бога лучшее лекарство от всего )), эффект которого прямо пропорционален повторению по количеству и качеству. Все философии и религии приводят к этому ))))))).

По Италии были даны общие и частные рекомендации, но общие ценнее и позволят предотвратить много ненужных проблем в будущем. К вам Alexej  это также относится.

----------


## israel

> Харе Кришна!
> Может кто-то подскажет, как уравновесить вата-дошу, которая возбуждается при частых переездах (раз в несколько дней, а то и каждый день - это группа санкиртаны). На диету и распорядок дня сильно повлиять не удастся, а может какое-то масло нужно использовать или что-то ещё... Преданный, который с этой проблемой столкнулся, по конституции вата-питта.
> Спасибо!


Реже ездить и не волноваться - выше головы не прыгнешь...

----------


## Nila-vasana d.d.

> Реже ездить и не волноваться - выше головы не прыгнешь...


Спасибо  :smilies:  только не просто так ездим  :mig:

----------


## israel

Преданное служение не должно подрывать здоровье.

----------


## Nila-vasana d.d.

> Преданное служение не должно подрывать здоровье.


Спасибо, israel, ещё раз - да, я согласна, что иногда в раджасе действуем, только потому и задавала вопрос, чтобы и служить и не болеть  :smilies:

----------


## Alexej

> Я уже слышала, что масло надо перед утренним омовением использовать


 После омовения, чтобы сначала смытъ с поверхности кожи всю накопившуюся с ночи "грязь", иначе она с маслом обратно впитается  :smilies: . Остатки масла же потом снимаются убтаном -полужидким тестом, например, из гороховой или овсяной муки. В аудиолекции это всё также подробно рассказано. 



> Утром всегда времени не хватает, стараешься максимально духовные обязанности выполнить...


  Предписанные аюрведой утренние процедуры наилучшим образом готовят к выполнению духовных обязанностей. Абхьянга успокаивает ум, устраняет суетливость, беспокойство и другие чрезмерные проявления Вата доши, тем самым создавая наиболее благоприятные условия для последующей медитации. Всё взаимосвязано.



> Осталось только придумать занятие на время, пока масло впитывается.  ...


В это время делаете лёгкий самомассаж, прорабатываете поочерёдно все части тела сверху вниз, от головы к ногам (особое внимание ушам, стопам, крупным суставам), для улучшения впитывания масла. Техника изложена в аудиолекции  :smilies: . На этом же сайте имеется ещё один полезный ресурс на эту тему - учебное видео "Техника классической абхьянги"(выполняет массажист):  http://ayurveda.kz/?p=674 .



> И за ссылку спасибо, мне как-то именно эта одна лекция попалась, а тут много всего...


 Изучайте на здоровье  :smilies:  Это мои любимые лекции. С них началась моя "новая жизнь".

----------


## Alexej

> имя Бога лучшее лекарство от всего )), эффект которого прямо пропорционален повторению по количеству и качеству. Все философии и религии приводят к этому ))))))).


 Бесспорно. К сожалению, пациенты это, как правило, не (сразу) понимают  :smilies:  



> К вам Alexej  это также относится.


 Что именно,простите?

----------


## Анатоль

> Бесспорно. К сожалению, пациенты это, как правило, не (сразу) понимают


Некоторые особенно сильно упираются )), часто время хороший помощник, а точнее учитель.
Соседу поставили первую групу и рак, - я ему - помидоры с капустой раком не болеют )), это твои 70% выздоровления. Оставшиеся 30% уже ерунда ))).
... Думает, тугодум, в чём подвох )))))))))))...



> Что именно,простите?


Вы в на свет где появились ?
Подозреваю что не в Дойчланд ).

----------


## Alexej

> Вы в на свет где появились ?
> Подозреваю что не в Дойчланд ).


Конечно нет  :smilies:  
Ваш тезис про необходимость проживания в радиусе 300 км. от места рождения помню :smilies:  Давайте уточнять. Что здесь играет роль - непосредственно сам географический пункт или генотип родителей? Вдруг чукча в Африке родился во время турпоездки родителей? Где ему лучше жить? Бывает, люди вообще в самолёте или на корабле рождаются...

----------


## Кирилл дас

Я гхи мажу тело. Но такое ощущение, что оно практически не всасывается. Это нормально?

----------


## israel

> ...


Удачи Вам и крепкого здоровья!

----------


## Анатоль

> Конечно нет  
> Ваш тезис про необходимость проживания в радиусе 300 км. от места рождения помню Давайте уточнять. Что здесь играет роль - непосредственно сам географический пункт или генотип родителей? Вдруг чукча в Африке родился во время турпоездки родителей? Где ему лучше жить? Бывает, люди вообще в самолёте или на корабле рождаются...


Я так думаю что чем больше сопутствующих этому, в смысле рождению, факторов, тем лучше - и положение и генофонд и питание. - Где родился там и пригодился.
В истории много случаев когда чужеземцы вносили в генофонд аборигенов много мутаций, но тут думаю нужно рассматривать каждый случай отдельно, в зависимости у мирского человека конституции, возраста, энергетики, традиций, у-син…
Но может быть и наоборот – свежая кровь, чистая энергетика, добавят недостающих качеств и иммунитета. Как лучший пример Махабхарата, рождение от полубогов ).

Однако если место и условия рождения грязные - экология, генофонд, патогенная зона, отсутствие святых мест..., то конечно для качества и продолжительности жизни придётся кудато переместить туловище, тут чтото выйграется чтото потеряется.
Вопрос отработки кармы согласно месту рождения в этом случае будет решен положительно если чел духовно развивается, и отрицательныо если деградирует и пытается увильнуть.

Рождение в самолёте, поезде, корабле??? - Немного запутано и подвешено и намешено из вышенаписанного…
Правильно будет перебивать этот венигрет духовной реализацией, переделывая, перепрограммируя,  свою энергетику, НО успешней и проще будет всё равно там где родился. Плюсом, согласно интуиции, непонятно рождённый но духовно развивающийся, сам поймёт где, когда, сколько, взять и откуда.

----------


## Nila-vasana d.d.

> После омовения, чтобы сначала смытъ с поверхности кожи всю накопившуюся с ночи "грязь", иначе она с маслом обратно впитается . Остатки масла же потом снимаются убтаном -полужидким тестом, например, из гороховой или овсяной муки.


Спасибо, Алексей прабху! Значит, получается омовение-масло-убтан-омовение. Я правильно понимаю? А нас почему-то всегда учили масло просто перед омовением (в контексте служения Божествам)...

----------


## Nila-vasana d.d.

> Удачи Вам и крепкого здоровья!


Спасибо, взаимно!

----------


## Alexej

> Медицина это иллюзия, так… для небольших отклонений, которые и сам болящий элементарно не прибегая ни к каким процедурам и чужой помощи вылечит ).


Счастливый человек! Сразу видно - не частый гостъ в больнице  :smilies: 
Адекватность и соответствие реальности  каждый оценит самостоятельно. У меня вопросов больше нет! Всё и так ясно... :smilies:

----------


## Alexej

> Я гхи мажу тело. Но такое ощущение, что оно практически не всасывается. Это нормально?


У меня нет опыта по Гхи, никогда не видел и не делал абхьянгу с Гхи. Попробовал на себе - вроде неплохо всасывается... :smilies:  Скорее всего, это просто показатель регулярности выполнения Вами промасливания. По себе знаю, после перерыва масло очень хорошо всасывается, а после нескольких дней промасливания - уже слабее, меньше масла уходит, организм насыщается. Другая возможность - весна,  капха в избытке, организм менее охотно поглощает масло, по сравнению с зимой, например. Весной людям с выраженной капхой даже можно выполнять абхьянгу реже, чем ежедневно - через день или 3 раза в неделю. 
Почему Вы выбрали именно Гхи? Нестандартно. И дорого. Ввиду охлаждающего действия подходит далеко не всем - только разве при совместном повышении вата и питта доши, да и в этом случае можно использовать просто подсолнечное масло...

----------


## Alexej

> Спасибо, Алексей прабху! Значит, получается омовение-масло-убтан-омовение. Я правильно понимаю? А нас почему-то всегда учили масло просто перед омовением (в контексте служения Божествам)...


Там ещё много чего с утра предписано, сразу не запомнишь  :smilies:  Посмотрите весь порядок в Аштанга Хридая Самхите: http://ashtanga.narod.ru/sut-ch2.htm . Как видите, подъём - опорожнение мочевого пузыря и кишечника - омовение, далее - остальное по тексту.
В аудиолекциях  всё досконально разобрано - и верный порядок процедур, и как это всё практически происходит, не пожалейте времени на их изучение: 17.11.2008 "Утренние процедуры" и 24.11.2008 "Абхйанга - масляные втирания...", повторю ссылку:  http://ayurveda.kz/?page_id=1033

----------


## Анатоль

> Счастливый человек! Сразу видно - не частый гостъ в больнице 
> Адекватность и соответствие реальности  каждый оценит самостоятельно. У меня вопросов больше нет! Всё и так ясно...


P.s. последний гвоздь в гроб медицины загнала Махабхарата, где одного из царей не смогли вылечить лучшие лекари того времени Индии, и только лишь потому что тот прелюбодействовал с утра до вечера изо дня в день.
Вот вам и секрет всех лекарств, вот вам и лекарство от всех болезней, вот вам и ключ к долгожительству, а при некотором усердии и к бессмертию даже в этом теле )).

Прежде чем мазаться всякой ерундой, есть непонятно что в виде разломаной на пополам таблетки с наставлениями - это от головы, а это от задницы, смотри не перепутай, - проще адекватно оценить приход расход праны, ци, энергии в организме и подкорректировать.
Организм по образу и подобию УНИВЕРСАЛЕН, в нём такое колличество резервов, такие переспективы... - вот это надо раскрывать в человеке, а болезни пропадут сами собой )).

Было бы неплохо создать тему по мотивам мытарств с маслом Nila-vasanа d.d. с заголовком - что важнее количество или качество проповеди ).

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Почему Вы выбрали именно Гхи? Нестандартно. И дорого. Ввиду охлаждающего действия подходит далеко не всем - только разве при совместном повышении вата и питта доши, да и в этом случае можно использовать просто подсолнечное масло...


А гхи имеет охлаждающее действие? Чего то я был уверен что там солнечная энергия.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> А гхи имеет охлаждающее действие?


Наоборот. Гхи советуют на ночь смазывать стопы при простуде.

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

> А гхи имеет охлаждающее действие? Чего то я был уверен что там солнечная энергия.





> Наоборот. Гхи советуют на ночь смазывать стопы при простуде.


Аштанга Хридайам Самхита Су.5.37-40

śastaṃ dhī-smṛti-medhāgni-balāyuḥ-śukra-cakṣuṣām |
bāla-vṛddha-prajā-kānti-saukumārya-svarārthinām || 37 ||
kṣata-kṣīṇa-parīsarpa-śastrāgni-glapitātmanām |
vāta-pitta-viṣonmāda-śoṣā-lakṣmī-jvarāpaham || 38 ||
snehānām uttamaṃ *śītaṃ* vayasaḥ sthāpanaṃ param |
sahasra-vīryaṃ vidhibhir ghṛtaṃ karma-sahasra-kṛt || 39 ||
madāpasmāra-mūrchāya-śiraḥ-karṇākṣi-yoni-jān |
purāṇaṃ jayati vyādhīn vraṇa-śodhana-ropaṇam || 40 ||

Гхи (топлёное коровье масло) идеально подходит в целях укрепления интеллекта, памяти, благоразумия, метаболизма и силы [сопротивления патологическим началам]. Оно увеличивает качество и продолжительность жизни. Улучшает семя и зрение. Идеально подходит старикам и детям, а также желающим [здорового] потомства, красоты, юности и приятного голоса. Лечит истощённость после [психических и физических] травм. Помогает при parīsarpa (лёгкая разновидность проказы), при истощении после хирургических вмешательств (вариант — колотых ран), прижиганий (вариант — ожогов). Лечит болезни вата и питта, отравления, безумие, сухотку, неудачливость (вариант — болезни, рождённые нуждой) и лихорадку. Гхи – наилучшее среди всех масел. *Оно холодное.* Является лучшим средством для сдерживания старения. Будучи приготовленным [разными способами с разными субстанциями] в форме гхриты, обладает неисчислимыми [целебными] силами и способно лечить тысячи болезней. Старое гхи [возрастом десяти лет и более] лечит алкогольную и наркотическую интоксикацию, эпилепсию, головокружения с обмороками, болезни ушей, глаз и женские болезни. Оно очищает и затягивает язвы и раны.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Говардхандхари прабху, спасибо за Ваш комментарий. А холодное и охлаждающее - это одно и то же?

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

Очевидно что одно и то же.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Понятно, спасибо.

----------


## Alexej

> Аштанга Хридайам Самхита Су.5.37-40
> 
> śastaṃ dhī-smṛti-medhāgni-balāyuḥ-śukra-cakṣuṣām |
> bāla-vṛddha-prajā-kānti-saukumārya-svarārthinām || 37 ||
> kṣata-kṣīṇa-parīsarpa-śastrāgni-glapitātmanām |
> vāta-pitta-viṣonmāda-śoṣā-lakṣmī-jvarāpaham || 38 ||
> snehānām uttamaṃ *śītaṃ* vayasaḥ sthāpanaṃ param |
> sahasra-vīryaṃ vidhibhir ghṛtaṃ karma-sahasra-kṛt || 39 ||
> madāpasmāra-mūrchāya-śiraḥ-karṇākṣi-yoni-jān |
> ...


Ну вот, собрался как раз ответить  ссылкой  на именно это описание Гхи, но не успел. Автор статьи меня опередил :smilies:   Оригинал можно посмотреть на сайте Говардхан Дхари прабху:
http://ayurveda.kz/?p=81 . 
Там, кстати,  есть также  полезная информация  про мёд и молоко: http://ayurveda.kz/?p=256 , http://ayurveda.kz/?p=63

----------


## Alexej

> А холодное и охлаждающее - это одно и то же?


Холодное - свойство. Охлаждающее - действие. Холодное охлаждает.

----------


## baladasa

подскажите рецепт правильного приготовления гхи с разными субстанциями для вата доши

----------


## baladasa

нашел в нете:
Dadimadya Ghrita: 160 граммов гранатовых зерен, 80 грамм кориандра (dhānyaka), по 40 грамм chitraka и имбиря (shunthi), 20 грамм индийского длинного перца пиппали (при отсутствии можно заменить кайенским). Все вышеперечисленные специи смешиваются с 800 граммами топленного масла Гхи и заливаются 2.5 литрами воды. Затем полученную смесь нагревают на слабом огне до полного выпаривания воды.
Это лекарственное Гхи лечит анемию, болезни сердца, геморрой, приводит в норму увеличенную селезенку, устраняет расстройства Капхи и Ваты, затруднения дыхания, кашель, облегчает роды, и даже, как говорят, обладает способностью помочь забеременеть бесплодной женщине.

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

Гхриты обычно принимаются внутрь. Их практически не используют наружно. Рецептов множество. Можете ознакомится с составами например здесь. Смотрите чтобы название заканчивалось словом ghrita. Это и есть препараты на топлёном масле.

----------


## baladasa

спасибо за линк, а где аюрведисты берут недостающие компоненты, White leadwart или chitraka чем заменять например?

----------


## Сергей Нарожный

Неужели Вы думаете, что сможете сами правильно приготовить и применить гхриту, не будучи полностью квалифицированным??!

----------


## baladasa

уверен, правильно применить и приготовить не получиться с первого раза, хоть вкус попробовать)

----------


## israel

> Неужели Вы думаете, что сможете сами правильно приготовить и применить гхриту, не будучи полностью квалифицированным??!


А в чём квалификация должна состоять, точно взвешивать ингредиенты и тщательно их перемешивать?

----------


## Сергей Нарожный

> А в чём квалификация должна состоять, точно взвешивать ингредиенты и тщательно их перемешивать?


Начнем с того, что Дадимади гхрита имеет совершенно определенные показания. На каком основании Валерий Басов считает, что в данном случае именно она должна применяться??! Первый попавшийся рецепт в Интернете?
А Вы попробуйте сами сделать гхриту, посмотрим, удастся ли Вам... Учитывая, что ингридиенты должны быть подготовленны в определенной форме, т.е. например, используется мурчхита гхрита и мн.др.
Затем дозировка: какая?! А ведь она будет индивидуальной...

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

да какая квалификация? оставьте... взвесил, накидал всё до кучи и все дела... а то что лишь общая методика гхрита-пракараны занимает страниц 10-15 убористого текста на бумаге формата А4 - это полная фигня... кому это надо?

кстати, для Дадимади гхриты берут высушеные зёрна граната... забыли указать в рецепте... видимо тоже не важно...

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

> спасибо за линк, а где аюрведисты берут недостающие компоненты, White leadwart или chitraka чем заменять например?


Получаем от доверенных поставщиков из Кералы. И сырьё и готовые лекарственные формы. Читрака ничем не заменить. Уникальное растение.

----------


## baladasa

а измельчать сухие зерна не надо?, убористый текст гугл не находит..

----------

